# Co2 Diffuser



## KishFeeper (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok i have put together a quick co2 diffuser for a co2 reactor



ok the co2 is created in the reactor then pumped into the cylinder and chopped up by the power head and diffused into the water, the sponge is just to let the co2 diffused in the water escape. Some small bubbles may escape but its mostly diffustion, the air stone is to just to make the process faster.


----------



## DeMonZ (Jan 25, 2007)

I have almost the exact same setup in my tank. Originally, it was identical. I have taken out the stone (it fell apart anyway) and made one other modification. That modification is a "spray bar", for lack of a better term. I found that this setup gets 100% diffusion once I broke up the steady stream of water. Otherwise, it tends to flow through the Co2 and into the container without much agitation. Anything that you can put in there to break up that water stream will help out tremendously.

One idea I had to break up the water was to use a plastic block or ball (a larger lego would work) and drill a hole through it the size of hard plastic tubing (the kind you can find at most LFS that will fit inside air tubing). Also drill a hole the same size through both sides of the container near the top. Run a piece of tubing through one side of the container, through the block or ball and then out the other side. Place it so that the water will come out of the hose and fall about a half inch before hitting the block.

Hopefully this will give the basic idea.  

......l...l 
......l...l 
../...l...l...\
..l............l
===l...l===
..l............l
..l............l
..l............l
..l............l
..l............l
..l............l

DeMonZ


----------



## KishFeeper (Dec 28, 2006)

i was thinking of adding a spray bar but i couldnt find 1 for 5 dollors or less


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

instead of using a sponge, why not use a harder to go through thing like those water polishers or something?


----------



## DeMonZ (Jan 25, 2007)

KishFeeper said:


> i was thinking of adding a spray bar but i couldnt find 1 for 5 dollors or less


I made mine out of a short piece of copper pipe. I took a hammer and smashed one end flat. Then drilled a bunch of holes in it.

Some folks have expressed concerns about using copper in a tank with inverts in it. I guess copper kills them. However, 99% of folks out there get their water out of copper pipes. Also, thanks to my LFS, I have snails in my tank that have had no ill effects from the use of the copper pipe.


----------



## saxenamohitm (Feb 25, 2007)

*My own idea*

Hey...
I tried coming up with my own CO2 diffuser which is based on active air flow and not water flow..(i know this is fundamentally wrong but i still gave it a try!)

I tried to make this one out of a water spray gun kind of a thing... and now i like it so much...only 1 problem...i got the water to flow into the thing but i cant figure out how would i make it flow out of it! If any suggestions regarding this please temme...

(also if u guys are wondering y i tried to use air flow instead of water..its because i thought i cud use that as an aerator as well as a diffuser, plus i dont have a power head and didnt want to spend on it..the only thing that throws water in my tank is the power filter)










I added these things inside to slow down the movement of air and co2..


Here is the link showing a pic on how i expect this to work as of now...(it didnt let me upload the second pic saying the datatype wasnt supported, it was a jpeg image. I guess it'll be better if the link is opened along with the picture so that one could compare the 2 pics cuz i didnt label them properly) 
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/164/437464185_99d637887f_o.jpg


----------



## DeMonZ (Jan 25, 2007)

saxenamohitm

I understand the principle behind your idea. However, I cant see it working.

The air would be coming from a pump. Right? If the stone/holes do not let enough air/gas out, the pressure will build inside the unit forcing the water out of it through the water inlet. Then all your gas and air would escape out the water inlet unempeded. On the other hand, if the stone/holes allow too much flow, the gas wont get broke up and will merely go to the surface of the tank. Just my opinion.


----------



## saxenamohitm (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey thanx for replying dave,
Yes the air would be coming from an air pump but air pressure wont be a problem because i have installed a knob to control the air flow from the air pump and thus maintain the pressure...
My main concern is the flow of water to leave the container..i cant figure out how the water would act and from where would it try to leave the container...i see 2 possible options..
1. from the nozzle at the top
2. from below through the pores (not still sure if the water would enter or leave from here if i make these pores down there..)

The inlet hole wont act as an outlet for sure, both for the gas and the water because when air n Co2 comes in the container it would displace the water and that would create pressure within the conainter forcing water in..

Mohit


----------



## jdpiggott (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice idea for the CO2 reactor, but I see problems with the sponge bottom (requires constant cleaning, retaining it in the bottom of the tube due to water pressure build up inside the tube, etc) and using a power head from the tank to provide water flow. 

I have a 180 gal tank as the primary tank that feeds into a DIY 55 gal wet/dry tank. The later tank is where I want to mount my CO2 reactor and for the CO2 mixing to take place. In this tank I have all of my aquarium support equipment -- heaters, all filters, return water pump, etc.

One question I would like to explore is the use of a salt water PROTEIN SKIMMER for difussion of the CO2 into a FRESH WATER aquarium. There are several cheap Protein Skimmers available for $25 or less that can be modified for this purpose. A major advantage to using a Protein Skimmer is that they have a diffusion plate built in to the chamber, bio balls can be added to futher diffuse the water if needed, they are easy to clean, and the "plumbing" is part of the skimmer. A water pump would be required for this purpose but it can be tailored for the water flow and diffusion rate you want. :?:


----------

